# Ask: Question on Guide Locking/"No Info" Problem



## evanandr (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm new here (and new to Dish and the 811). I've read the old threads on the Guide lock up/"No Info" problem and was wondering if there has been any progress on this ? maybe a work around or something? I don't think anything has been posted on it in awhile.

The problem happens frequently for me. The guide can function normally all day but is always locked with "No Info" for all channels after the receiver has been sitting in standby overnight. I have two 811 receivers and this happens with both receivers. I don't know of anything that makes me unique other than I'm using a shared signal in an apartment complex (service from AT&T Home Entertainment). From what I understand this is a somewhat different technology (to keep up signal strength over a longer distance?) but I don't know how that would impact this problem (if at all). Both receivers show they're using the P3.82 software/firmware in the system info.

I love the service but the daily (or at times twice daily) soft boots of the receiver get old.

Any troubleshooting I can do to help diagnose this I'd be happy to do.

I should also note that this is a very new service to our apartment complex that led me to believe initially that it was a problem with my provider. I guess that still may be true but the similar problems posted here make me think it's something more general.

Thanks.

Evan


----------



## Oldford (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't think the 811 is current production, so your description of yourself as new is a little confusing. Anyway - I had the exact same problem. The only solution is to turn the receiver off each night. Even though you turn it off by the front panel, it will keep the lnb alive and get software/guide updates while you sleep. If left on continously, mine performs as you describe.


----------



## evanandr (Jan 24, 2007)

All I know is I signed up for the service and they gave me 811 receivers (leased, I didn't buy them). I suppose it may have something to do with the fact that I'm working through AT&T Home Entertainment and not directly with Dish Network.

I guess using the term 'standby' might be confusing. I think I read someone else using the term here. I do turn my receivers off (turned off but still powered) at night and guide is locked and empty every morning.


----------



## Oldford (Jun 23, 2006)

Interesting! Third party deals are always different, I guess. Is it possible that when you put 811 to sleep, you may have been using it watching an OTA channel (yellow LED) and when put in standby, it stays there instead of looking to the satellite for its refresh? I am not personally knowledgable enough on the 811 to know how it would handle that. I live in an area (now) where there is no OTA digital stuff, so my 811 is blue most of the time it is on. Maybe some one else will chime in, or you could call Dish and work your way through the menus to a CSR. I have always been able to find someone who would help, given enough time.

Good Luck!


----------



## evanandr (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm almost embarrassed I didn't think of this before but my apartment complex also offers Internet service which runs on the same cable as the Dish service (they also carry some over the air channels and an analog cable service that is separate from Dish) Exactly how all of this works together on the same cable is a bit beyond me, different frequency ranges I guess.

Anyway, last night I turned the receiver off, unplugged the cable modem, and turned the receiver back on. As soon as I opened the guide, it immediately tried to download new info. This cable modem was running off a split line that fed both the receiver and modem. The splitter is now removed as well. What's really strange about this is that the problem was happening on two receivers which are on different jacks in different rooms. Now that one receiver has had the cable modem/splitter removed, both are working great. The other receiver was running on a completely normal line straight from the jack.

Maybe the splitter was the issue alone and it has nothing to do with the cable modem. I think I would have thought of this before but everything was working great except the guide. I don't know why a splitter would break the guide and nothing else.

To shorten this up, I'm going to isolate the variables a bit better here tonight and try to figure out what exactly causes the problem. 

Thanks for your input anyway Oldford. I read about the OTA channel guide issue in one of the older threads and tried that a couple of nights ago (with no luck of course). Good suggestion though, it'd be easy to miss.


----------

